# Box joint jig



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I expressed interest in making a box joint jig a little while back when Taylormade pointed me towards a plan in ShopNotes Mag (I believe that's where it was). I finally printed the plans and built the thing this weekend.

The jig consists of a sled and 5 separate detachable fences that bolt onto the sled's fixed fence. The detachable fences are set up for the five most common box joint sizes: 1/8", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" and 3/4". Each has an adjustment screw on the upper left side (when viewed from the user position) that allows for fine tuning. Then, in theory, whenever you attach that fence again onto the sled it should be at the same dialed-in setting it was before.

Here's the sled with the 3/4" fence attached. This would not be used with the blade seen in the picture, of course. The appropriate dado stack would be in place.

























And here's the other fences. The other fences are not "grooved" and tweaked yet. This is done, by the way, with the inserts OFF. Then once it is fine tuned the inserts go on and are notched at the final setting. I also cut a stack of extra inserts.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I did test and try to fine tune the 3/4" fence. The scrap I tested with is 3/4" thick and reveals that I may have my key slightly off square. Once I correct that I may have to tweak the positioning screw just a hair and, with luck, it should produce a pretty good joint.

I am rather dissatisfied, however, with the performance of my dado stack. I've used it before with decent results. But when trying to cut 3/4" box joints... man, look how crappy the bottoms of the dadoes are. Not flat at all. I don't understand why they would make a dado stack with cutters that gouge the corners so deeply instead of leaving a flat bottom. Sucks.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I did test and try to fine tune the 3/4" fence. The scrap I tested with is 3/4" thick and reveals that I may have my key slightly off square. Once I correct that I may have to tweak the positioning screw just a hair and, with luck, it should produce a pretty good joint.
> 
> I am rather dissatisfied, however, with the performance of my dado stack. I've used it before with decent results. But when trying to cut 3/4" box joints... man, look how crappy the bottoms of the dadoes are. Not flat at all. I don't understand why they would make a dado stack with cutters that gouge the corners so deeply instead of leaving a flat bottom. Sucks.
> 
> ...


they do make a dado that is flat. Frued come's to mind ? here is the link their may be other that will do the job but freud is a good product http://www.freudtools.com/p-315-pro-dado-set.aspx


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Harbor Freight at all (all Chinese crap) but one day I was in a real bind and HAD to stop at HF to see if they had an 8" dado set for my TS. Sure enough they had a Lifetime 8" carbide dado set for $49. I grabbed it and quickly drove the 40 mi. back to my shop in an effort to get back on schedule. I have used it for almost 2 years now and it's one of the best I have. It stays sharp and the bottoms are perfect (as near as any I have ever had).

I make bee hives each year in late winter and in 2011 I made 200 "supers" (another name for bee hive boxes) which relates to approx. 8,000 fingers. These past two months I have made 150 supers or 6,000 fingers. I just sent the HF dado set off to be sharpened after approx. 14,000 threequarter inch fingers in pine.

I still stay away from HF. I think it's the American thing to do. How can we expect to make America strong again if we buy Chinese garbage?


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe the nature of the way dado blades are made is always going to leave 'bat-wings' of some degree. For a truly flat dado for box joints this will work I've heard (haven't order mine yet but check the reviews)...alas you have to make multiple passes to cut more than 3/8".


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm not a fan of Harbor Freight at all (all Chinese crap) but one day I was in a real bind and HAD to stop at HF to see if they had an 8" dado set for my TS. Sure enough they had a Lifetime 8" carbide dado set for $49. I grabbed it and quickly drove the 40 mi. back to my shop in an effort to get back on schedule. I have used it for almost 2 years now and it's one of the best I have. It stays sharp and the bottoms are perfect (as near as any I have ever had).
> 
> I make bee hives each year in late winter and in 2011 I made 200 "supers" (another name for bee hive boxes) which relates to approx. 8,000 fingers. These past two months I have made 150 supers or 6,000 fingers. I just sent the HF dado set off to be sharpened after approx. 14,000 threequarter inch fingers in pine.
> 
> I still stay away from HF. I think it's the American thing to do. How can we expect to make America strong again if we buy Chinese garbage?


Normally, I would agree with buying American, but some of us, myself included, just can not afford the better items and have to purchase some foreign products, because of the cost.....

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Pauley said:


> Normally, I would agree with buying American, but some of us, myself included, just can not afford the better items and have to purchase some foreign products, because of the cost.....


Many sons and daughters have given their life for our country but others won't even pay a couple of dollars to save it.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> Many sons and daughters have given their life for our country but others won't even pay a couple of dollars to save it.


I'm a 100 percent disabled Vietnam vet. Served three tours, but did not get to complete it cause I was sent home. what is wrong with me wanting to save a couple of bucks? I already tried saving a country, and got no thanks for it. I do take offense to your statement.....

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## rayc (Jan 29, 2012)

Pauly i feel your pain, im canadian and have never been in a war. I agree murphs reply was not right????


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Pauley said:


> I do take offense to your statement.....


I'm sorry if you take offense to my opinion.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm sorry if you take offense to my opinion.


You can keep your apology. I fought so people like you can spout their opinions. So go ahead, wave your flag and buy American (unless your in a bind, then become un-American) and be the patriot that keeps this and other countries free, if that is what you think it means.

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I did test and try to fine tune the 3/4" fence. The scrap I tested with is 3/4" thick and reveals that I may have my key slightly off square. Once I correct that I may have to tweak the positioning screw just a hair and, with luck, it should produce a pretty good joint.
> 
> I am rather dissatisfied, however, with the performance of my dado stack. I've used it before with decent results. But when trying to cut 3/4" box joints... man, look how crappy the bottoms of the dadoes are. Not flat at all. I don't understand why they would make a dado stack with cutters that gouge the corners so deeply instead of leaving a flat bottom. Sucks.


Steve

The joint is fine. We are the only ones that even know its there. Don't be so hard on yourself. Sometimes I think we need to put the micrometer in the drawer and enjoy what we have built.

Shoot dad I use a wobble dato and nobody has ever ever even noticed the bottom of my dato. It has a million teeth and makes a great cut and I will never go back to a stack again.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a pretty slick setup... where did you get those plans from?

Fabian


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> This is a pretty slick setup... where did you get those plans from?
> 
> Fabian


The plan is from an old issue of ShopNotes Magazine.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> The plan is from an old issue of ShopNotes Magazine.


 
Do you know which issue Steve. I have a ton of them but you could really save me some time if I knew which one. :thumbsup: Beautiful job on the jig buddy.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I expressed interest in making a box joint jig a little while back when Taylormade pointed me towards a plan in ShopNotes Mag (I believe that's where it was). I finally printed the plans and built the thing this weekend.


That is a great setup and good job making them. I sure would like to get a copy of those plans. Is there any way you can post or send them? Moderators, would that be against the rules?? Thanks


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Do you know which issue Steve. I have a ton of them but you could really save me some time if I knew which one. :thumbsup: Beautiful job on the jig buddy.


Sorry about that. I didn't mean to be evasive or leave you guy's hanging in that last post. When I last responded I didn't have the information handy and I meant to get back to you guys.

The plan is in ShopNotes issue #62, pages 6-13.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have that issue. Seems like I have another project on my to-do list. Thanks for saving me the time of looking it up Steve. Much appreciated.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny thing is I pointed that jig out to you because I've been wanting to build it for over a year now and have never gotten around to it, ha! You've done a masterful job on yours, my man!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I have that issue. Seems like I have another project on my to-do list. Thanks for saving me the time of looking it up Steve. Much appreciated.
> :thumbsup:


I think you'll like it. I haven't really embarked upon a project where I have used mine yet. But when I do I'll be ready to tackle it.



Taylormade said:


> Funny thing is I pointed that jig out to you because I've been wanting to build it for over a year now and have never gotten around to it, ha! You've done a masterful job on yours, my man!


Get on it man! I'm glad you brought that article to my attention. I had been wanting a box joint jig and was prepared to make a "one trick pony" just to have one. I'm glad I spent the extra time and effort and made this one. It will surely get a lot of use.

I'm slowly building my arsenal so that one day I won't always have to make every jig when it's needed and prolong every "routine" task. Thanks again for steering me towards a great jig.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a little finger joint jig that I made a couple years ago. I found the plans on a website somewhere but I cannot remember where. It works very well but I find myself only using it for small (1/4", 5/16", 3/8" fingers. I really like the ability to make fine adjustments to the finger size and the spacings. As you can see I built it out of hardwood scraps I had in the scrap bin. I think it's walnut and oak. The sacrificial break-out backer is easy to change and I have a stack of them stored away somewhere. I have always wanted to modify it to use runners in the miter gage slots, like a sled, instead of using the miter gage itself but I never get around to those kind of things. :blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking jig you have there, Murphy's Law. I like how the fine tuners are set up. Pretty cool.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> I found the plans on a website somewhere but I cannot remember where.


I like your setup. 

Do you still have the plans on file somewhere? I would be interested in seeing them.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Murphy's Law* 
_Many sons and daughters have given their life for our country but others won't even pay a couple of dollars to save it._



Pauley said:


> I'm a 100 percent disabled Vietnam vet. Served three tours, but did not get to complete it cause I was sent home. what is wrong with me wanting to save a couple of bucks? I already tried saving a country, and got no thanks for it. I do take offense to your statement.....
> 
> Author: The Other Casualty Of War


my older son is also 100% disabled vet. my younger son is in the army as i type this. i agree with murphy. the only things in my home are american made UNLESS i cant find them american made. tv's computers etc 
pauley - thanks for your service but you sound more than a little bitter. especially when you told murphy to keep his apology.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

RetiredLE said:


> I like your setup.
> 
> Do you still have the plans on file somewhere? I would be interested in seeing them.


I'm gonna go out to my workshop/barn and dig through some papers. The plans gotta be in there somewhere. I'll PM you when I find it.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm gonna go out to my workshop/barn and dig through some papers. The plans gotta be in there somewhere. I'll PM you when I find it.


id like to see the plans too. thanks


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm gonna go out to my workshop/barn and dig through some papers. The plans gotta be in there somewhere. I'll PM you when I find it.


10-4 thanks.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

*Think twice*



Murphy's Law said:


> Many sons and daughters have given their life for our country but others won't even pay a couple of dollars to save it.


Many people are privileged to be able to have a couple of dollars to give to help this nation financially, many others such as Pauley are willing to lay down their lives to protect it. Who among us is to judge "how much" we have helped our country?


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Who among us is to judge "how much" we have helped our country?


judge might be the wrong word. i can guage how much ive given. most veterans can estimate how much theyve give.

and then there are the takers , the illegals , the generational welfare abusers , the criminals - who know damned well they havent done anything for our country. 

so i guess my answer to your question is we all can judge how much we've given


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

bob sacamano said:


> Originally Posted by Murphy's Law
> Many sons and daughters have given their life for our country but others won't even pay a couple of dollars to save it.
> 
> my older son is also 100% disabled vet. my younger son is in the army as i type this. i agree with murphy. the only things in my home are american made UNLESS i cant find them american made. tv's computers etc
> pauley - thanks for your service but you sound more than a little bitter. especially when you told murphy to keep his apology.


All my best to your older son, and have a lot of pride for both of your sons for serving. Kindly pass on my best wishes to them for what they have done for us all.

Just to make myself clear. I, as well as many others on this fine forum, have fought for human rights as well as so others will not be oppressed. We also fought so folks can have freedom of speech. That's all well and good, so if someone wants to say i am bitter, or anything else they feel I may be, that's their right, but i did not lose my right to give my opinion, neither. When the person told me how we have men and women shedding their blood for this country and we should buy American, also said unless he was in a dire need, then he would buy something other than American. So that is ok...? Well, if I can not afford to buy American, should I find another hobby? Didn't I also earn some rights...? 

I was in my third tour of duty in the central highlands of Vietnam when I was sent home. I do take offense when people look down on me (figuratively speaking), as they did when we (the Vietnam vet) came home, and I still take offense at it today. Am I bitter? You better believe I am. If you haven't walked in my shoes......

After this originally happened, I decided to leave this forum. I just came back today because I really did enjoy reading many of the posts. But, now that I see how things are.... I'll go... This time for good....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pauley, I appreciate your service and the sacrifices you've made on MY behalf. I sincerely, honestly do.

That said: Seriously? You guys are still engaged in this pissing contest? Let it rest and move on.



Pauley said:


> ...
> 
> So that is ok...? Well, if I can not afford to buy American, should I find another hobby? Didn't I also earn some rights...?
> 
> ...


I can't figure out which description better suits you: Jingoistic or xenophobic. I suspect the answer is "C, all of the above".

Of course you have "earned some rights". You have the right to buy whatever tools you want, from whatever country of origin you choose. But come on, man. You're getting insane here.

And yes, maybe, if YOU can't afford to buy the tools YOU WANT TO BUY then maybe YOU need to find another hobby.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet Lord, what happened to the box joint jig talk? How'd this get political?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey wait, was Paulie the one who WAS ok with buying a foreign tool every now and then? If so, I labeled the wrong poster with jingoism and xenophobia. Those comments were targeted for whomever was about to bust a vein over whether walking through the door of harbor freight is going to bring the U.S. economy into meltdown. 

Honestly, I just didn't feel like reading the back and forth yet again. See what happens when people don't play nice and a thread about a stinkin' take saw jig erupts into a battle of honor and who has to right to purchase a cheapie tool at the expense of their brother's life? Everybody involved gets sent to the corner.

It's ridiculous really.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm not a fan of Harbor Freight at all (all Chinese crap) but one day I was in a real bind and HAD to stop at HF to see if they had an 8" dado set for my TS. Sure enough they had a Lifetime 8" carbide dado set for $49. I grabbed it and quickly drove the 40 mi. back to my shop in an effort to get back on schedule. * I have used it for almost 2 years now and it's one of the best I have. It stays sharp and the bottoms are perfect *(as near as any I have ever had).
> 
> I make bee hives each year in late winter and in 2011 I made 200 "supers" (another name for bee hive boxes) which relates to approx. 8,000 fingers. These past two months I have made 150 supers or 6,000 fingers. I just sent the HF dado set off to be sharpened after approx. 14,000 threequarter inch fingers in pine.
> 
> *I still stay away from HF. * I think it's the American thing to do. *How can we expect to make America strong again if we buy Chinese garbage?*


I believe it's all in the quote.
I will refrain from name-calling or political opinions because it is very clear what type of person would write this in the first place. It's alright if I do this but, don't anyone else do this and talk about it.
Now that I've posted my rant, I'm going to continue researching box joint jigs. You know,,,, something to do about woodworking.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pauley*

I happened on this thread as I was researching box joints and box joint jigs for an upcoming humidor project I am planning to do this summer/fall for my father-in-law. First, I loved the box joint jig and I plan do build just such a jig to use for my project.

Pauley, my message is for you though. I certainly understand the bitterness of many Vietnam veterans. One of my grandfather's is a Vietnam vet, the other a Korea vet, my father is a Desert Storm vet, and I am a two-tour OIF vet. From talking to these older gentlemen, I certainly understand that the reception/appreciation that I have received for my service is greater than anything these previous generations received. I obviously wasn't there when my grandfather's came home from their wars, but I've heard the stories, and I was there when my father came home and I can tell you it was nothing like the productions that I received each time I came home (granted at 0330 in the morning on the tarmac at Fort Bragg I was more interested in breakfast and getting home to my wife than shaking a bunch of general's hands, but it was the thought that counted). But please, don't take your anger for a poor reception or lack of appreciation out on folks here. Did someone make an unneccessary political comment on a woodworking forum, possibly. However, I certainly don't think it was aimed at you, me, my father, grandfathers or anyone in the military. Many times I have been at events or functions, even within my own family, where the military, the war, or veterans are besmirched or called names or generally disregarded. In these instances when my blood is boiling inside and I feel the need to show folks a piece of my mind, I've always taken the high road and kept my mouth shut, then complained about it with fellow vets over a few beers later. Sometimes, its more credible to let someone get away with a mistake, even when it completely enrages you, than to fan the flames. This is after all a woodworking forum. Hopefully you read this and decide to continue to share your woodworking knowledge and experience with the rest of us here on the forum, since that is what most of us are here for. Thank you for your service, and remember, just because not everyone appreciates it doesn't mean there aren't many of us out here who know it meant do appreciate it more than words can ever express.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*Harbor Freight vs Made in USA*

Hello,

I am all for the "Buy American" movement, but the problem is, what is made in the USA anymore?

I went looking at table saws, thought that General was made in Canada, then I looked at Craftsman saws, guess what? None are made here, they are all made in China, and sold under their respective brands names here. So, the only part of the saw that is "Made in USA" is the 800 number and the people that answer the phone. The rest of the stuff is made overseas and shipped here.

So, I bought a Jet. At least they tell you it is Chinese and don't try to hide that fact. I could not find a saw in my price range (sub $1000) that was Amercian made.

So, for tools, I see the same thing. Even the American named companies, they just resell stuff made in the far east. If HF sells China's goods for the least amount of money, I don't see any harm in buying stuff there, because even if I go to Sears, Woodcraft, Home Depot, Lowes, or wherever, I am going to purchase and take home a "Made in China" product, it just depends on who answers the phone; A person in the Midwest or a call center somewhere else and the dude has a foreign accent.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

But even with "Made in China" there are degrees of quality. To some degree, the name label may (or may not) reflect that.

How's that for ambiguity?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought this thread was about a box joint jig.... At least, That is made in america!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> I thought this thread was about a box joint jig.... At least, That is made in america!


I thought so too. But at some point someone started whining and crying about countries of origin and people dying and other crap and getting their panties in a wad and their feelings hurt. Who knew my building a jig would initiate an off topic meltdown of global proportions?

Anyway, yeah. Mine was made in America! Take that, ROC.


----------

